# عاجل|قمر اصطناعي وزنه 6 أطنان يصطدم بالأرض غدا .. وناسا: من المستحيل تحديد مكان سقوطه



## yousteka (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*عاجل|قمر اصطناعي وزنه 6 أطنان يصطدم بالأرض غدا .. وناسا: من المستحيل تحديد مكان سقوطه ​ 




​ 



​ 22-9-2011 | 14:04


جزمت وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية "ناسا،" الخميس، باستحالة تحديد موقع سقوط قمر  اصطناعي منتهي الصلاحية من المتوقع اصطدامه بالأرض، الجمعة. 

ورغم تأكد "ناسا" بشكل قاطع بأن القمر الاصطناعي، المخصص لأبحاث الغلاف  الجوي العلوي ويعرف بـUARS، سيدخل الخلاف الجوي الأرضي بعد ظهر يوم الجمعة،  بالتوقيت المحلي، بيد أنها أشارت إلى صعوبة تحديد مكان سقوطه بدقة حتى قبل  لحظات من اصطدامه بالأرض.  

وقال مارك ماتني، من "ناسا": "المشكلة تمكن في ارتبطا المركبة الفضائية  بطرق غير متوقعة ، ومن الصعوبة للغاية تحديد مكان ارتطامه بدقة شديدة حتى  بعد إعادة دخوله الغلاف الجوي للأرض.  

وتقول الوكالة الأمريكية إن 26 قطعة حطام كبيرة من القمر الاصطناعي المصنوع  من الألومنيوم، ويبلغ وزنه ستة أطنان، ستبلغ الأرض بعد انصهار معظم أجزائه  الناجم عن الاحتراق أثناء اختراق الغلاف الجوي بسرعة فائقة.  

وأوضح ماتني إن زنة الحطام المتبقي قد تصل إلى طن واحد، مضيفاً : "هناك  قطعاً مصنعة من الحديد غير قابل للصدأ والتيتانوم والبريليوم، وتتمتع  بمزايا القدرة على تحمل درجات انصهار عالية للغاية.. وأعتقد أنها ستنجو"  عند اختراق الغلاف الجوي للأرض.  

وفي وقت سابق، طمأنت الوكالة طمأنت من المخاوف القائمة إزاء اصطدامه  بالأرض، وقال جيف أرند، مدير برنامج التكامل بناسا لصحيفة "واشنطن بوست":  "نحن نسيطر تماماً على الوضع."  

وكانت الوكالة الأمريكية قد أطلقت القمر الصناعي، المخصص لأبحاث الغلاف  الجوي العلوي ويعرف بـUARS، من على متن المكوك "ديسكفري" عام 1991، وأوقفته  عن العمل في 2005 بعد إكمال مهمته.  

وعوضاً عن ترك القمر الاصطناعي، الذي بلغت تكلفته 750 مليون دولار، لينضم  إلى الآلاف من قطع المخلفات التي تهيم في الفضاء السحيق، قررت ناسا إعادة  المركبة، التي نفد وقودها، للأرض.  

ونظراً لأن المياه تغطي 70 في المائة من سطح الأرض، فأن الخبراء رجحوا سقوط  الحطام في المحيطات أو البحار، وأنه لا خطورة على البشر حتى في حال سقوطه  على البر.  

وذكرت ناسا أن كوكب الأرض يستقبل سنوياً حطاماً بهذا الحجم.  

ويشار إلى أنه أكبر قمر اصطناعي تابع للوكالة يعود للأرض منذ ثلاثة عقود،  علماً أنه وبوزنه البالغ ستة أطنان، لا يمثل سوى جزءاً يسيراً من "سكاي  لاب" البالغ وزنه 75 طناً والذي اصطدم بالأرض في 1979، واستقر غربي  أستراليا.  



*​


----------



## MAJI (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ونظراً لأن المياه تغطي 70 في المائة من سطح الأرض، فأن الخبراء رجحوا سقوط الحطام في المحيطات أو البحار، وأنه لا خطورة على البشر حتى في حال سقوطه على البر. 

وذكرت ناسا أن كوكب الأرض يستقبل سنوياً حطاماً بهذا الحجم. 
اذا لايوجد خوف منه
شكرا للخبر
الرب يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (22 سبتمبر 2011)

> وتقول الوكالة الأمريكية إن 26 قطعة حطام كبيرة من القمر الاصطناعي المصنوع من الألومنيوم، ويبلغ وزنه ستة أطنان، ستبلغ الأرض بعد انصهار معظم أجزائه الناجم عن الاحتراق أثناء اختراق الغلاف الجوي بسرعة فائقة.


​
يعنى ايه مش كتلة وحده ؟
يا سلام ربنا يستر
ميقعش زى ما قولت لدونا ونخلص
ههههه
--------
شكراا يوستيكا للخبر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*تخيلوا لو سقط على الكعبة ..... 

ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*بيعملوها حجر من الجنة أبي الحبيب هههههههههههه*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

اتمنى يقع  فى ميدان التحرير 

علشان نخلص من المليونيات 

شكرا يوستيكا للخبر ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الرب يرحم ويسلم


----------



## zezza (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*ايه الشهر اللى ما يعلم بيه الا ربنا ده  
يلا ربنا يعديها على خير *


----------



## noraa (22 سبتمبر 2011)

انا عن نفسى هنام لانهم بيقولوا هيسقط الصبح علشان لو وقع على بيتنا اموت وانا  نايمةومتخضش


----------



## hany123 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لنقل الخبر


----------



## Desert Rose (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*هو ايه حكاية الشهر ده؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*هو وقع ولا لسه ..... ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هو وقع ولا لسه ..... ؟؟*



*متوقعين وصوله بعد الضهر او بكره ع الاكثر بحسب متابعتى للاخبار *


----------



## grges monir (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *متوقعين وصوله بعد الضهر او بكره ع الاكثر بحسب متابعتى للاخبار *


يوصل بالسلامة هههههه
فين عبد الغفور البرعى يشترية ويببيعة خردة ههههههه
ربنا  يحمى اولادةمن كل شر وشبة شر


----------



## MAJI (23 سبتمبر 2011)

لاحس ولا خبر !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tasoni queena (23 سبتمبر 2011)

منتظرين اهو دى سنة عجب العجب بجد


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (23 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم الطف بنا يا مولانا فيما جرت به المقادير


----------



## zezza (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*ما يلا بقى وقوع البلا ولا انتظاره :giveup:*


----------



## السـامرية (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا مستنياة من بدرى انا مش بحب الضيف اللى يخلف ميعادة ههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر
*​


----------



## monmooon (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يستر بقي ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ف احتمال ينزل ف السودان


----------



## sparrow (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> ف احتمال ينزل ف السودان


 
اممممممم السودان


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ليه هي مصر مش عجباه ولا ايه
دا حتي ميدان التحرير واسع وبياخد بالملايين

اخص عليه بجد


----------



## yousteka (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بقالى 3 ايام متابعة القمر و بنزل كل حاجة تنزل عنه
و في الاخر معرفتش هو نزل فين؟؟؟

شكله متعلق ليوم 26 مستنى يمزل مع الزلزال

D:
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

yousteka قال:


> بقالى 3 ايام متابعة القمر و بنزل كل حاجة تنزل عنه
> و في الاخر معرفتش هو نزل فين؟؟؟
> 
> شكله متعلق ليوم 26 مستنى يمزل مع الزلزال
> ...


امممممممممممممم تصدقي فكره برده
عشان محدش يلوم عليه انه خرب الارض لوحده ويبقي مع صديق  معين
ههههههههههههههههههه

يا افكارك يا يوستيكتي يا جامد


----------



## إزابال (24 سبتمبر 2011)

إيماننا بيسوع الرب يحمينا ويثبتنا ولاخوف من المجهول فاتكن صلواتنا خالصة فالرب في قلوبنا:new5:


----------



## yousteka (24 سبتمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> امممممممممممممم تصدقي فكره برده
> عشان محدش يلوم عليه انه خرب الارض لوحده ويبقي مع صديق  معين
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا افكارك يا يوستيكتي يا جامد



و يا سلام لو الاتنين ركزوا على شبه الجزيرة العربية
تبقى جات من عند ربنا
بس يالا اهى صليب على الارض

​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 سبتمبر 2011)

طب السودان دى جنبنا بالضبط

هزة كده ولا كده هيحود على مصر ههههههههه

ولو جامد من السودان هيأثر على مصر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*القمر الصناعى دخل المجال الجوى بالفعل*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 سبتمبر 2011)

لمتابعة موقع القمر الصناعي أول بأول إدخلوا على هالموقع http://www.heavens-above.com/


----------



## MAJI (24 سبتمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *القمر الصناعى دخل المجال الجوى بالفعل*​


اخر اخبار ياهو انه سقط على الارض ولا يعلمون اين سقط


----------



## Rosetta (24 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> اخر اخبار ياهو انه سقط على الارض ولا يعلمون اين سقط



فعلا القمر الصناعي سقط على الأرض بس مكان سقوطه مش معروف !
NASA's is still unsure of where it came down, but it is definitely no longer in orbit.
http://www.heavens-above.com/


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

يعني وقع ومفيش اي بلد اعلنت انه وقع عندها

غريبه دي قوووووووووووووي

ايه محدش حس بيه ولا ايه 
هههههههه


----------



## MAJI (24 سبتمبر 2011)

يمكن سقط في المحيط !!!!


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراللخبر
ربنايستر​


----------

